# Angeln am Hochrhein!



## Kölschfan (2. August 2005)

Hey, kann mir einer sagen, was man am Hochrhein zwischen Bodenseeauslauf und Rheinfall fängt, genauer gesagt im Bereich Gailingen / Diessenhofen(Rheinbrücke). Wie die bevorzugte Angelmethode dort ist? Und besonders wie die Bestimmungen auf der Schweizer Seite des Rheines sind. Was für Erlaubnisscheine benötige ich für Schweizer Gebiet, wo bekomme ich die und gilt die blaue Karte dort auch? Hat dort schon jemand von euch gefischt und Erfahrungen gemacht? Danke schon mal für Antworten. MfG.


----------



## Kölschfan (3. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Hochrhein!*

Weiss denn keiner was über die Gegend oder wenigstens so grob? ;+ |kopfkrat


----------



## Excellent (3. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Hochrhein!*

sorry, ich bin unterm rheifall unterwegs. ich weiss nur, dass das angeln dort viele gestzlich einschränkungen mitbringt und sauteuer ist.

greetz

alex


----------



## til (4. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Hochrhein!*

Diessenhofen war mal eine sehr gute Äschenstrecke. Bevorzugte Methode: Roter Angel am Zapfen. Momentan ist aber der Äschenfang wohl verboten, damit sich die Bestände von der Dezimierung (durch Kormorane (??)) erholen können.


----------



## Excellent (4. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Hochrhein!*



			
				til schrieb:
			
		

> Diessenhofen war mal eine sehr gute Äschenstrecke. Bevorzugte Methode: Roter Angel am Zapfen. Momentan ist aber der Äschenfang wohl verboten, damit sich die Bestände von der Dezimierung (durch Kormorane (??)) erholen können.


 
nicht ganz die äsche und die forelle ( glaub ich ich ) ist das ganze jahr geschont, weil 2003 alles draufgegangen ist. ich empfehle dir die gailinger seite. die schweizer nehmen es ziemlich genau. im kt. sh ist z.b. der widerhaken verboten und in zürich wiede3rum nur das angeln mit einer angel erlaubt.

greetz

alex


----------



## Kölschfan (4. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Hochrhein!*

Ah, gut zu wissen. Und wie siehts mit "normalen Fischen", zum Beispiel Zander, aus? Meine Mam wohnt nämlich in Diessenhofen und da dachte ich wenn ich schon da hin fahre kann man ja mal die Angel mitnehmen. 

Direkt unterm Rheinfall habe ich auch schon Angler gesehen. Mit Schwimmer. Was könnnten die da fangen wollen?;+


----------



## Excellent (5. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Hochrhein!*

servus

zander werden bei uns unten ( unterm rheinfall ) ab deutsche grenze regelmäsig besetzt. aber fangen tut keiner welche 

beim rheinfall mit "zapfen" fischen die jungs auf forellen und barsche.

wenn du mal lust hast weiter unten als diessenhofen zu fischen, meld dich einfach mal. wie du siehst haben wir ja waller 

greetz

alex


----------



## Kölschfan (5. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Hochrhein!*

Na, ich werd mal sehen dass beim nächsten Mal meine Ausrüstung mitfährt. MfG Jürgen


----------



## Excellent (5. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Hochrhein!*

ja, guckst du!!


----------

